# What type pens do like to look at???



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2018)

Probably by the end of this month I should be finished with some projects so I hope to return to shop and work on some projects for my shows this winter. Included should be some pens. I am curious what the masses think here. 

What type pens get your WOW factor jumping???  We see many different hand made pens shown here and many fabulous creators of them have shared them. 

I am posting a poll and will show results last week in July. I am looking for general opinions and has nothing to do with type of kits or no kits used, how it was finished or not finished. Not what I am after. Basically blanks. one vote per person because there has to be one particular type that hits it out of the park. I realize all depends on the finished product most times but forget the finished product just the style. Do not mention names of past pens shown or artisans. You can comment if you choose and maybe make other suggestions in case I forgot a style. Maybe want to give a little detail about your selection such as segmenting--- use of woods, acrylics, metals or any combinations. 

No right or wrong answers here just a fun survey. Maybe some good can come out of it. Have fun. Thanks for playing along. 

I can not change the poll but thought of something. Laser or cnc created blanks. That can be another category separate from segmenting. If you choose this then specify it in a comment. Thanks again.


----------



## Bryguy (Jul 8, 2018)

I have to say I'm a snob. I like to see pens where the craftsman/woman has made an effort to make the work there own. Anyone can slap a blank on a pen kit and turn it. Making your own blanks, kit-less pens etc, innovative approaches to design and construction. These are the things that turn me on.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 8, 2018)

wood and acrylic/resin/alumulite combination


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't care what style....it's all about attention to detail for me. 
With regards to segmenting.....I like simple clean designs. Less is More...:wink:
( couldn't choose one so didn't vote )


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2018)

I am getting some poll numbers and thank you for this. I want to try to explain something. When I included the fact that I was going back into the shop to work on projects for my shows it meant nothing about making pens for sale. It was just a point that got me into thinking about pens again. I have been away from making pens or anything for that matter for some time. I come here now and then and always check out the pens for show and try to see the ones that do not make that forum and go right into someones's album if I catch the photo on home page. 

Got me into thinking what does everyone like to look at when they look for new pens. There are basic styles as I mentioned that are put in general catagories. I agree with Skip and others about Craftsmanship but that can be applied to all styles of pens and it can show up. But maybe there is no straight answer to this or maybe I do not know how to ask the question. Certain pen styles gets me excited to see and that is segmenting and yes segmenting and combining casting. I like looking at free style pens and they are always interesting but you do not see enough of them here to get worked up about. I like looking at wood and acrylic pens but to me there is no real thought or craftsmanship in them. But that is me and my example and everyone is different so that is the reason for the poll. Does this make everyone go out and now create certain styles of pens, of course not. But hopefully it gives people an idea if you want to make that special WOW pen you have an idea what other pen turners like to look for. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JimB (Jul 8, 2018)

Polymer Clay always gets my attention, probably more than any of those you list. The designs and colors are amazing and there are still fewer of them displayed on here than other types.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 8, 2018)

JimB said:


> Polymer Clay always gets my attention, probably more than any of those you list. The designs and colors are amazing and there are still fewer of them displayed on here than other types.



I knew there would be a style I would forget and yes you hit on one. Thanks Jim. That is a style in its own and does show well.


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2018)

I will admit that I am more likely to get excited before I look at a thread when I see certain names. When Wizzard, skiprat, Brooks803, manupropria, jalbert, yourself when in SOP and the like post, I know I'll see something great. I get surprised now and then when someone I don't know posts a pen without a catchy title that reveals a pen that is well executed and is of simple materials like a pretty wood that just makes the eye happy. Too often I see pens that are trying to do too much and be different by combining everything into a blank. You know the ones, metal foil, watch parts, jewels, segmented, 30 colour cast resin and gold filled fossilised mouse teeth all on one pen. 

So pens that have a well executed restrained beauty appeal to me the most. I can appreciate the work that  people put into their pen but that doesn't mean I will like it. I didn't vote because I fall into the some of all the above group.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 8, 2018)

I have always admired the skill and beauty put into a component-less pen.  And I always appreciate the imagination put into the modifying of a kit pen.
Gordon


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 9, 2018)

Interesting and a little surprising


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 10, 2018)

408 people have looked at this thread and 33 voted. Maybe the question is not cut and dry but it is not rocket science and I am not asking for your first born.


----------



## Curly (Jul 10, 2018)

John you can’t go by the view count as visits by individuals. I’ve looked several times and this time was because I posted and got notified. I did say I didn’t vote because there was no “some of everything above”to choose. Picking one wouldn’t give you a true picture. A little like getting people to vote in a political election eh?


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 10, 2018)

I didn't vote either. Any one of those categories can have the "WOW" factor and on the same note, all of them might not have it. It takes more than just the blank material to wow me, there is so much more to also take into account. Though I must admit I do have a soft spot for spectacular timber, but it still needs to be done right to make it a wow pen.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 10, 2018)

I lean toward the simple but innovative pens. Along the Skiprat & Wizard line and such. To make a simple looking pen is not easy. It takes a lot of work and thought to get it right. But when it is right, WOW!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 10, 2018)

Again for people like Pete and others I understand every pen is different and can possibly be a WOW pen and make the front page and maybe be voted into the Hall of Fame or mounted on a pedestal somewhere I get it. But we all and you do, may not admit it like to look at certain style of pens and No I am not listing again. Maybe you like looking and always wanted to try that style but for some reason have not. Don't care. If you say you like all pens you are lying.  Why is this so hard to comprehend I do not get it. Like I said I love segmenting pens more than any other style of pen shown. I saw Skips latest pen and not impressed because it does not appeal to me but I do know how much work goes into it. I gave it a like vote. 

If you do not vote that is fine. Not much more I can say and I will leave it at this and post results at end of month. As I said what I am seeing right now from results is surprising and is raising another question for me but will ask at end of poll. Pete touched on something in his first post that is interesting and maybe the answer. Thanks again and enjoy your summer.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jul 11, 2018)

I did vote and keep returning to see comments. That would probably drive up the "view" count. Sorry, it's my fault...lol.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 18, 2018)

skiprat said:


> I don't care what style....it's all about attention to detail for me.
> With regards to segmenting.....I like simple clean designs. Less is More...:wink:
> ( couldn't choose one so didn't vote )



Its not brain surgery Skip:biggrin::biggrin: You even got likes here too. You can't do no wrong


----------



## jalbert (Jul 22, 2018)

Vintage materials, non-round (sculpted, faceted, etc) pens, pens not made from component sets, pens with hand fabricated metalwork.


----------



## hcpens (Jul 22, 2018)

I find the phrase "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" more appropriate for the selection of an item, be it a pen or any other object that the beholder see's or wants. For me the reason for getting into pens/woodworking was for the "Christmas" surprise I find every time I turn a pen, or other objects whether it is JUST from a natural product or a combination of products, I can get a WOW or just a NEAT reaction.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 22, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what style....it's all about attention to detail for me.
> ...




Et tu Brute????

There are 60 odd votes now.....I did come back and vote, when it was about 30, but its like trying to vote for your favourite kid....:wink:

So whats the result.....?? Please tell us what we are supposed to like the best:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 22, 2018)

skiprat said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...




You are all heart my friend:biggrin::biggrin: The results will show on the 28th.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

This poll closed and results are showing. I would like to thank those that voted and added a comment or two. There is no reason for making of this poll other than I was curious as to what some of you like to see more of. Probably no value in it either but clearly segmenting of pen blanks does carry some weight here. I know and understand that a good quality pen with nice photos will stand out but deep down we all do have a favorite style. Weather you admit it or not it is there. 

Making of these type blanks is far and few on this site and I really do not understand it. The free style comes in third and I do understand this takes a little bit more in ways of tools to pull off but usually will always produce a stand alone beauty. The one that surprises me is the plain wood or wood in general. It came in second. I realize that the Pretty Wood contest produces some real fine looking pens and usually burls are hands down favorites,  but have to tell you during the year I am not impressed with the wood pens shown. At least not to the point of making me go WOW. Even in the contest they do not move the WOW meter. I say this because the real maker of wood pens is Mother Nature. Your artistic touch is not there. Spin it and mount it. 

I took this part out of this post because it probably would have been taken wrongly and I do not want to have to explain myself for what I think. That is the reason for editing. 

Anyway again I want to thank all for partaking in the survey. As I said probably means nothing but it helped me. Happy pen turning all.


----------



## CREID (Jul 28, 2018)

I can't remembered how I voted!!!!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2018)

CREID said:


> I can't remembered how I voted!!!!!!




You pushed a key on the keyboard. Don't worry we are here for you. We will help.:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Jul 28, 2018)

CREID said:


> I can't remembered how I voted!!!!!!



Look at the list again, I believe your vote will be the label in_ italics._


----------



## CREID (Jul 28, 2018)

mark james said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remembered how I voted!!!!!!
> ...


I knew that.:biggrin::hypnotized:


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm just wondering why you think "wood and acrylic pens have no thought or craftsmanship" in those pens?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 19, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> I'm just wondering why you think "wood and acrylic pens have no thought or craftsmanship" in those pens?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Well you explain where the thought process is to me. I am willing to learn new things. To me mother nature took care of thinking process and whoever made the acrylic blank did the thinking on those. Now if you tell me you cast your own blanks there was a place for that and if you segment in wood there is a place for that.


----------

